# Has anyone had official letter about BTSCF grant?



## netz (27 Jun 2011)

Hi,
Just wondering has anybody received official notification of automatic renewal of back to school clothing and footwear grant? I know criteria has changed completely, but automatic renewals were meant to be notified by mid June and I havent heard of anyone who has gotten automatic renewal, who qualified for payment last year - thanks!


----------



## gipimann (27 Jun 2011)

Letters issued last Thursday night and should be delivered today or tomorrow.

Payments also started to issue last Thursday (the remainder are expected to issue tonight), so you may get the payment before you get the letter.

Payment will, in the main, be available at the same location you collect your weekly SW payment.


----------



## netz (27 Jun 2011)

Thanks for this info - much appreciated!


----------



## rebecca1999 (27 Jun 2011)

hi,
My sister received hers today, all details were correct on it and advises that payment will be able to be collected from post office this week
hope this helps


----------



## TheShark (28 Jun 2011)

Likewise , a relative received the letter yesterday advising that payment would be available for collection from 27th June.


----------



## roisinmurphy (28 Jun 2011)

I got it last yr but phoned today and I have to apply yhis yr. I am in receipt of jsb , the sum of 188, my hubby gets 413, I have 2 kids. I dont get it as I got it last yr and jsb was 196, so I dont get it! do they take travel expenses into account does anyone know? thanks


----------



## gipimann (28 Jun 2011)

The reason you didn't get it automatically this year is that you are being paid JB for yourself only - there are no increases for child dependants on your claim.

Check out www.welfare.ie for the qualifying limits for this year (you will also be able to download an application form from there).


----------



## roisinmurphy (28 Jun 2011)

oh ok, do you think I will qualify then, I am not great at reading theese forms, thanks for takin time to reply.


----------



## Ildánach (28 Jun 2011)

According to the Department, they allow a deduction of up to 20 Euro for travel to work.  Income is gross, minus PRSI.

Limits are: http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/Su...BacktoSchoolClothingandFootwearAllowance.aspx

*



			Income limits for couples 2011
		
Click to expand...

*


> *Couple with* *Income limit in 2011*                                         1 child             €563.60  *2 children             €593.40*                               3 children             €623.20                               4 children             €653*                *The income limit is increased by €29.80 for each additional child.
> 
> *Income limits for a lone parent 2011*
> 
> *Lone parent with * *Income limit in 2011*                                         1 child             €410.10                               2 children             €439.90                               3 children             €469.70                               4 children             €499.50*                *The income limit is increased by €29.80 for each additional child.


----------



## roisinmurphy (28 Jun 2011)

thank you for replying, hopefully we will qualify then as we have total net income is 601 per week , 8 euro over. But if they take travel into account please god we will get it, thanks again.


----------



## netz (11 Jul 2011)

roisinmurphy said:


> thank you for replying, hopefully we will qualify then as we have total net income is 601 per week , 8 euro over. But if they take travel into account please god we will get it, thanks again.



Has anyone who had to re apply receive any form of payment, or know when they are going to issue payment? I posted form in on 30th June, and rang helpline which is automated informing caller that applications will be processed in 4 to 6 week??  Very close to start of term for buying uniforms etc - has anyone who had to apply gotten paid??

Thanks!!


----------



## netz (19 Jul 2011)

Got letter today - got the full payment! So happy cause at least now I can get the school supplies before its too late. Thanks for all help!


----------

